# Non dedicated "boomy" room



## jans (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello,

here is my room which is little too "boomy" for me, and has a little too much echo.
I think I have to add some audio treatment, but the size of the room is not very helpful.
First of all, I want to cover the front wall, and may be, the first part of side wall with rock wool and a fabric.
I think I have to make some corner traps.

The wall are concrete or brick covered with painted plaster, and a fireplace is on the right side wall, the floor is made of ceramic tiles, with a carpet on it, and ceiling is painted plaster.

Tell me what you think about this.


----------



## jans (Jul 19, 2009)

Here are the patterns ( I hope)


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Sometimes it takes a little while after 5 posts for pictures to show up.


----------



## jans (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you
it seems that it worked... maybe you can edit your post


----------



## jans (Jul 19, 2009)

No opinion at all ?
(I have no calibrated mic to mesure sound and show room response)


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Certainly bass traps in the corners and back wall and mid-frequency absorption on the front wall, but providing mid-frequency absorption at the first reflection points might be problematic with the fireplace and door situation.


----------

